# Okay - a new "step me through" thread.



## PhonicsBus (Feb 7, 2010)

I have a lead on a used 20 or 25 gallon tank. 
From someone I know, so hopefully it won't fall through.
True size / capacity remains to be seen. 
It's "pretty grungy" and the old owner is suggesting CLR for cleaning ! 
Comes with a filter that "may or may not" work.

Anyhow.

It's something that would be a very slow process to get it set up, obviously. 
It would likely need a new filter and hood / light, which all cost money. 
It'll be a "something with each paycheque" kind of setting up.

So, this is my question.

*IF* I get this tank. 
And *IF* holds water. 
And *IF* it is even close to what the suggested size is.

How would YOU proceed ? Yes, I want lots of different opinions.


What kind of top ? Hinged glass or a "hood" ?
What kind of lighting ? Incandescent or Fluorescent ? Wattage ?
What to use for substrate (I would like to put some plants in it) ? Gravel, sand, something else ?
What kind of filter, if it needs replacing ? For the moment - I've stuck a fair sized chunk of foam in my 1/2 cycled 6-gallon.
What are easy to grow aquarium plants for beginners ?

I won't ask about stocking - that's ages away, and I'll cross that bridge when I come to it. Setting up, and cycling is the first priority - and doing it 'right' of course.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

You can use CLR for cleaning; just be sure to rinse very well afterwards. If you prefer less harsh treatments, you can always use a dilute bleach solution (19 parts water to 1 part bleach works well) and let it soak. Be sure to dechlorinate afterwards to ensure all the bleach is gone.

I would go for hinged glass for the top.

In terms of lighting, definitely pass on the incandescent and/or halogen lights. Do not even consider them, as they put out too much heat and are inefficient at lighting your tank. Instead, get fluorescent tubes and/or compact fluorescent bulbs (the "energy saving bulbs" that you can buy). The amount of light you get will determine the amount of maintenance you will have to put into it. As you are going to try live plants, you may want to start off with "low light", as this will require the least amount of maintenance, and things will not be able to spiral out of control very quickly (and like any other hobby, they often do!)

In terms of substrate, regular gravel or sand will work fine. If you are feeling luxurious, you can spring for specialized substrates such as ADA products, Flourite, Eco complete, etc.

For a 20/25 gallon tank, I would recommend either a HOB filter or a canister filter. The Eheim 2215 would be good for a tank this size.

Finally, for beginner plants, as I suggested above, I would recommend a low light tank. As such, your choice of plants is more limited, however, this is not to say that you do not have variety. Plants that are low light tolerant include: Mosses, Java Fern, Anubias spp., Cryptocoryne, Egeria, Elodea, etc.


----------



## PhonicsBus (Feb 7, 2010)

Is sand difficult to clean or vacuum ? Won't it get sucked up ?


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

PhonicsBus said:


> How would YOU proceed ? Yes, I want lots of different opinions.
> What kind of top ? Hinged glass or a "hood" ?
> What kind of lighting ? Incandescent or Fluorescent ? Wattage ?
> What to use for substrate (I would like to put some plants in it) ? Gravel, sand, something else ?
> ...


Budget wise, I would use a canopy or hood that I could screw in 2- 23 watt compact fluorescent bulbs into. Something like this: http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsUS/ctl3684/cp56700/si4295140/cl0/recessedincandescenthoodblack24 That should be about 2watts per gallon for the size of aquarium you are referring to. Gravel or sand is okay but try to get it close to about 2-5mm diameter size. Gravel that is large lets in too much debris in between the pieces. Sand blocks that but gentle vacuuming on the sand surface is needed. I use Aquaclear filters and they are still running over 10 years later. If you want to cycle an aquarium quickly with plants then try the silent cycle:http://www.rexgrigg.com/cycle.htm
Easy growing plants can be found here: http://www.tropica.com/default.asp
Here is a helpful calculator for aquarium sizes:
http://animal-world.com/encyclo/info.../calculate.htm
This setup is good for medium light aquarium plants. __________________


----------



## qwerty (Dec 15, 2009)

* What kind of top ? Hinged glass or a "hood" ?

*Hinged glass. It's easier to upgrade with, and you don't need a light that fits the specifics of a hood...*

* What kind of lighting ? Incandescent or Fluorescent ? Wattage ?

*For plants? T5 fluorescent wouldn't be a bad choice. Hard to say what wattage though unless we know what sort of plants you want to keep... For now let's just say that around 20W wouldn't be unreasonable.*

* What to use for substrate (I would like to put some plants in it) ? Gravel, sand, something else ?

*Sand and gravel aren't great substrates for plants. Stem plants that take their nutrients mostly from the water column wouldn't do too badly, but heavy root feeders like crypts would definitely do better in a nutrient rich substrate like flourite. Many people might recommend eco complete, although lately a lot of people have noticed eco-complete suddenly went from an outstanding substrate to a more mediocre substrate. Another option would be soil, but that's a little more complicated and you'd have to do some research into the technique. Read Ecology of the Planted Aquarium by Diana Walstad for more information. It's pretty beginner friendly once you understand the principals.*

* What kind of filter, if it needs replacing ? For the moment - I've stuck a fair sized chunk of foam in my 1/2 cycled 6-gallon.

*If you want to go cheap... Get a Hang On Back style filter. AquaClears are my choice. Whatever you get though, I would recommend buying filtration for a tank twice the size. You can never have too much filtration, and it's still good if you every decided to upgrade. If you want to spend more money, canisters are a good choice... If you go with the Walstad method you could actually get away with no filter and a cheap powerhead for water flow.*

* What are easy to grow aquarium plants for beginners ?

*Hygros are usually pretty hardy... Anubias Nana and Java Fern wouldn't be bad choices. Java moss is pretty hard to kill... There's some pretty tough species of cryptocoryne commonly available. Dwarf hair grass isn't a bad choice. The real question isn't so much "what's an easy plant" as it is "what's a plant that I have enough light for, will thrive in my water parameters, and will be alright with the fertilizers I'll be dosing". In the end underwater plants are pretty much the same as terrestrial plants. As long you give them the macro and micro nutrients they need, provide the proper surrounding environment, and give them the correct amount of light, they'll probably do alright.*


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

qwerty said:


> * What kind of top ? Hinged glass or a "hood" ?
> 
> *Hinged glass. It's easier to upgrade with, and you don't need a light that fits the specifics of a hood...*
> 
> ...


^
I second this entire post.

The only thing I would change is the definition of an easy plant. To me, an easy plant is something I can have a few of in a tank and never have to consider their needs. Keep em clean. Trim dead leaves. I'm done. If the plant requires any other water chemistry or feeding considerations I don't want it. 

Crypt wendtii is super easy. Plant it, don't disturb it. Clip off dead leaves. Make sure it doesn't get covered in algae. That's it. Just needs water, some kind of gravel, and light.

I'd pick that personally just because it is easiest to plant and grow. Anubias requires that you tie it to something for optimal growth and this is an extra step. Not that it is a harder plant to grow. Just crypt wendtii is overall easiest to buy plant grow. I have some I have decided I will not be using. About $18 worth I guess?

Want it?

I would go with the cheap $24 hood mentioned a few posts back. You can get two 20 watt screw in CF bulbs and you will be fine for low light easy plants. Just regular hardware store bulbs will be fine.









or









They sell 6700K CF's at the fish store but they are costly and I do not find a significant improvement in function-- the color is nicer though.


----------



## PhonicsBus (Feb 7, 2010)

Thank you all. Much appreciated.


----------



## PhonicsBus (Feb 7, 2010)

I should be picking up the tank this Saturday. 

I'll figure the real size and what the add-ons are then.

Aquarium AM - I'm too far away from adding the plants to take them from you, or I probably would. I want to get the tank, figure out the size, get it cleaned and set up, substrate in and all that first.


----------



## PhonicsBus (Feb 7, 2010)

Got a kink in the plans.

It's a 10 gallon tank. 20 long, 11 deep, 12 high.

Think I'm going to use it as the boys tank (divided) and give the 5 gallon to my little girl, and just bide my time until I can get a tank that will fit on the tanks stand I have.


----------

